# M3s for ED



## smells4u (Jul 17, 2003)

say folks, sure this has been posted many times, but curious why bmw doesn't offer M3s for ED or they do but at a non-rebate price. any info appreciated.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

smells4u said:


> say folks, sure this has been posted many times, but curious why bmw doesn't offer M3s for ED or they do but at a non-rebate price. any info appreciated.


They do offer them for ED, however no discount applies...they don't have to discount them as they sell all they can make.


----------



## MGood (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm not sure what ED is, but Bob Dole has ED and he uses viagra. It's probably cheaper than an M3. But whatever works for you is fine by me.


----------

